# مساعدة في شراء cnc- الاردن



## هلاعمي (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ارغب في شراء ماكينة رويتر للحفر على الخشب بمواصفات جيدة
ارجو من الاعضاء في الاردن ولديه خبرة في افضل مكان قريب 
الاردن او سوريا او تركيا ان يتكرم بالتعاون معي في ذلك
ولكم الشكر


----------



## salah_design (21 ديسمبر 2010)

هلاعمي قال:


> ارغب في شراء ماكينة رويتر للحفر على الخشب بمواصفات جيدة
> ارجو من الاعضاء في الاردن ولديه خبرة في افضل مكان قريب
> الاردن او سوريا او تركيا ان يتكرم بالتعاون معي في ذلك
> ولكم الشكر


اخي الكريم
هناك اكثر من مصدر بالاردن 
ولكن ارجو التوضيح هل تريده صناعة محلية ام صيني
حتى نفيدك
تقبل مروري


----------



## هلاعمي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

صيني


----------



## salah_design (23 ديسمبر 2010)

هلاعمي قال:


> صيني


اخي راسلني على الخاص 
في اكثر من شركة
ابعتلي على الخاص وسوف ازودك بالعناوين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*********************

وضع وسائل الدعايا والاعلان من خلال المشاركات مخالف لقوانين الملتقى

المراقب


----------

